# Beethoven's Pathetique--help!



## phalsey (Jul 8, 2011)

I am struggling with measure 21. I don't know what notes to play for the grace notes that start on the A flat. My piano teacher has suggested an A flat, B flat, A flat, G natural, then to the C natural. I doesn't sound quite right to me. In addition, there is a "natural" notation above this area. How does this pertain?

If I am using the term "grace notes" inappropriately in this case, I apologize. It has been a few years since my training.

Thank you for any guidance/help you can provide.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Are you talking about the second movement? If you are, then between the F and the A flat, play G, F, E natural, F and then on to the notated A flat. The natural sign is for that E.


----------



## phalsey (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you, violadude. It's perfect.


----------

